# Picking my first ever GSD out of a litter in Cambodia



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

Well....only a few more days until I get to pick out a family dog ( our very first GSD ) for wife,toddler Grace (2 ) and myself. I have first pick of three females and my boss will get one of the others. I went over yesterday for a first viewing and it was just plain confusing. 

The Parents
------------

Both parents were rescued at a young age ( about 4 months they think ) out of Vietnam and into Cambodia. They could hardly walk and were written off by the attending vet as on death's door. They soon came back to life and the bitch got pregnant at a young age rightly or wrongly. Mum ( short haired) and dad ( long haired ) are certainly not world class show dogs but they have showed good spirit in coming back from the depths and are now loving pets and to my eye they are fine looking dogs and it is very hard to get any kind of decent dog here in Cambodia other than mongrel farm dogs !

See here for the puppy and mum shots;

How do we choose ? the phnom pen

How do those pups look to you ? 

Do i choose the "The Runt" ? 

or

"Halfway" who is cleanly the dominant one, is the fattest, is exploring the garden first etc etc.

or

"Fluffy" who has the thickest coat and therefore might be higher maintenance in this hot climate ?

I like them all !!!

On another note - I have taken the new 3mx1mx1m box steel chicken coop I had made to my fabricator and I am having it chopped down to a customized 1m cubed puppy crate with mesh floor, cyclone wired sides and a nice tine roof. All sprayed up in black ( red tin roof ) for $50. LOVE living in Cambodia when it comes to needing things made.


KK


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Uhm, I would not pay for a backyard bred dog, even in cambodia. 

Why not import a well-bred dog?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Well......i am not paying very much money for them and it is not about how much a dog costs for me or what bloodline they have . To import would cost a huge amount of money.i will not be showing the dog...it will be a companion only. The owners did not intend to "breed" the dogs and were in fact told by the vet that the male was too young, was not showing any interest etc so they let them be in the yard together and well....nature took its course and now these dogs need a loving home and I will give one of them just that !! They are very nice little pups but then I am a sucker for all pups ( except shitzus AHHAHAH )

FWIW I could have a bought a superbly bred / papered Rottweiler pup here in Cambodia but i have no interest in that breed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> Well......i am not paying very much money for them and it is not about how much a dog costs for me or what bloodline they have . To import would cost a huge amount of money.i will not be showing the dog...it will be a companion only. The owners did not intend to "breed" the dogs and were in fact told by the vet that the male was too young, was not showing any interest etc so they let them be in the yard together and well....nature took its course and now these dogs need a loving home and I will give one of them just that !! They are very nice little pups but then I am a sucker for all pups ( except shitzus AHHAHAH )
> 
> FWIW I could have a bought a superbly bred / papered Rottweiler pup here in Cambodia but i have no interest in that breed.


Why not get a rescue or one from a shelter? Getting a dog from a byb you are taking your chances behavior wise and physical wise.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

_These people are not "backyard breeders"._ I repeat ; they rescued two dogs that were at death's door due to maltreatment in Vietnam , spent $$hundreds on them at the vet and given them a new life etc and these dogs had pups. For me that's a good a reason as any to give one of their kids a good home too ! 

There is no such thing as a rescue shelter in Cambodia. Period. Mostly.....unwanted dogs simply get turned out to the streets or get sold for a few $$ to the dog restaurants ( if they don't get dog-napped for the restaurants first ) .


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> _These people are not "backyard breeders"._ I repeat ; they rescued two dogs that were at death's door due to maltreatment in Vietnam , spent $$hundreds on them at the vet and given them a new life etc and these dogs had pups. For me that's a good a reason as any to give one of their kids a good home too !
> 
> There is no such thing as a rescue shelter in Cambodia. Period. Mostly.....unwanted dogs simply get turned out to the streets or get sold for a few $$ to the dog restaurants ( if they don't get dog-napped for the restaurants first ) .


They are bybs. If they spent hundreds of $$ on their health why not fix the dogs? they let the dogs have puppies. They should have known better.If you take a dog in or rescue a dog and give it health care, that means the vaccinations and shots. anything else that is needed if they were so unhealthy, and that should include spaying and neutering.

If they saved these dogs they would have both dogs altered instead of letting more unhealthy puppies be born.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> They are bybs. If they spent hundreds of $$ on their health why not fix the dogs? they let the dogs have puppies. They should have known better.If you take a dog in or rescue a dog and give it health care, that means the vaccinations and shots. anything else that is needed if they were so unhealthy, and that should include spaying and neutering.
> 
> If they saved these dogs they would have both dogs altered instead of letting more unhealthy puppies be born.


I should clarify - they were unhealthy due to general mistreatment and could not walk because they had been kept in small cages by whoever had them in Vietnam. Since they have made a full recovery.

Who says "more unhealthy puppies" have been born ??

I actually just put a call in to the Vet who vaccinated them yesterday 
( he is French, the longest serving, most respected here ) and inquired as to the pup's overall general health and he said they are fine with no obvious malaise or what have you. "Ahhhhh Oui.... Zey are beautiful dogs for sure....".

Seeing as BYB generally comes with a negative connotation, I really think it should be used in context - if someone is doing it for pure profit and is marketing themselves as a BREEDER than yes.....I think rules apply . However, For example, my purebred Australian Cattle Dog ( a gift to me and whose father was Grand Champion at the Royal Easter Show in Sydney Australia) escaped my yard one day and mated with a black kelpie/cattle x around the corner without me knowing it. They had a huge litter and the pups ended up with , variously ; my ex girlfriend, my best mate, my uncle etc all of whom now have loving, intelligent dogs. Back in Australia farmers with cattle and sheep have been putting good working males over females for generations out of necessity. We do not profess or market ourselves as "breeders" nor do we ever sell dogs although we might give one out to family. We simply need ( and know ) good working dogs and do not need to pay $1000 a pup to get them. We do not necessarily care if they are part this and part that so long as they are healthy and do the job for which they were intended.

So...theoretically...I guess that makes me a backyard breeder because my dog was not neutered and it bred . Am I a BYB ? Er.......no.

Mistakes happen.

So back to my OP ....

Can anyone advise if the fluffy one ( mildly fluffy not very thick hair ) might necessarily be "long haired " per se ?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.

In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,

Frankly I think 'mom' is pretty darn nice looking, and the puppies are cute.

As to "which one",,well can't tell alot from pictures other than they are all cute.

I say go with your gut. While the one is plushier than the others, I couldn't tell you if she is going to be a coat or not.

Congratulations on your new puppy,,please keep us updated and WE LOVE pictures.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.
> 
> In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Diane... go with your gut. Spend some time around the dogs and you will know which one feels right to you. That's how I chose my Raven. I knew I wanted a female and when I went to look, Raven came over to me and never left my side.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I say take 'Halfway'. I'm such an expert at picking puppies from a photo (NOT!!!!). I just like the look in her eye!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the name Halfway


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.
> 
> In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! :thumbup:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww puppies!!! 

Maybe with having a small child you should put her near the girls and see which one pays the least amount of attention to her. I've heard that was a good start if you have kids....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.
> 
> In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on your first GSD, and welcome to the forum! Stay tuned for all sorts of good info. 

I agree with GSD Mom for picking out which pup would work for your family. They are all too cute!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.
> 
> In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,
> 
> ...


Thank you. It needed to be said. :thumbup:

Personally I prefer a bolder dog, and I like the look of Halfway. Did you consider looking at some of the puppy tests that are out there to help you make a decision?

Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My pup Stosh was really fluffy and looked like he was going to be long-haired but now that he's 6 mos old he lost a lot of the puppy fuzz, so that one might not end up being a long-haired after all. I'm a sucker for the runt, I just love the look on it's face, but I'd probably go with Halfway...you'll just have to go with your gut like everyone else says. Or take all 3! Congratulations on your new family member, can't wait to see which one you pick!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> People !!! this person lives in Cambodia ! I am not sure there are a ton of GSD breeders in Cambodia! The "preaching" about getting a titled dog, not supporting byb's, yada yada is rather old..Consider the poster's area.
> 
> In a way he IS rescuing, it was an oops litter, the parents were saved from death's door, they are going to need a home,,
> 
> ...


I don't understand why just because he's in Cambodia, it throws all ethics out the window? He has breeders there apparently, he could get a Rott from a breeder. Or he could take one of these so many dogs off the streets and not support irresponsible owners. They obviously have their act together over there enough to be able to stick to the same ethics as in america. It's not a vast wasteland with nothing around.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

They're adorable! Mum is lovely. 
Fluffy will be more work, I think the longer coat will need more grooming. 
Personally, I'm the one who gravitates toward the runt. It's never done me wrong. The only time I deviated from that was choosing Coco. I found 8 puppies in a bucket, interacted w/ the 4 females. I have always heard one should chose the most outgoing so this time I did. Well, Coco is a pita! hahaha. She's very submissive, an underdog. And a huge trouble maker. I sometimes wonder what kind of dog the runt turned out to be, she was a darling and settled into my lap calmly while Coco got into everything and made a ruckus. 
I think you should go see them again w/ your family and see if one picks you.
Good luck! What a wonderful addition to your lives. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't understand why just because he's in Cambodia, it throws all ethics out the window? He has breeders there apparently, he could get a Rott from a breeder. Or he could take one of these so many dogs off the streets and not support irresponsible owners. They obviously have their act together over there enough to be able to stick to the same ethics as in america. It's not a vast wasteland with nothing around.


Maybe they breed Rotts there but there are no GSD breeders? He does not want a Rott therefore he did not buy one. The dogs were rescued and they accidently had an oops litter. They are trying to find good homes for those puppies, the OP is willing to give a puppy a good home. Should the puppy be PTS because it is from an oops litter? My GSD is from a byb, I had no idea at the time and let me tell you that my dog is absolutely wonderful and is everything that I was looking for, he even protected me the other day. Did he not deserve a good home?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The OP also stated that they dont have animal shelters there, so where else would the pups go?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> There is no such thing as a rescue shelter in Cambodia. Period. Mostly.....unwanted dogs simply get *turned out to the streets *or get sold for a few $$ to the *dog restaurants ( if they don't get dog-napped for the restaurants first )* .


Actually what he said was ^^^

So do we support him for adopting the dog over these options? Ummm...I'm going with YES.


Cambodia is NOT the USA, Europe or Canada...it has a whole different culture that can not be compared to ours.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

We have only the one breeder of any kind here and apart from the fact I don't desire a rottweiler I know the last time this person had pups a khmer landowner optioned all 9 of the pups before they were born and they now run wild as "security dogs" on his plantation . I don't find that very admirable from the breeder? To take a dog off the street instead ? You should see what that leaves me ! I have actually printed off a puppy test I found on these forums and will see what it yields . Thanks everyone


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm interested in what you discover administering the puppy test.
And I think you're lucky to have found a pb gsd, regardless of the circumstances. 
Lucky puppy.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I'd go for Halfway. Seems to be more confident than the Runt, and less hair than Fluffy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your GSD!

I vote for halfway


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

As you can see from this forum, you'll get a quick response, lots of valuable information and at least one person that tells you that everything you're doing is absolutely the wrong thing to do! You're going to love having a gsd in the family and welcome to ours.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stosh said:


> As you can see from this forum, you'll get a quick response, lots of valuable information and at least one person that tells you that everything you're doing is absolutely the wrong thing to do! You're going to love having a gsd in the family and welcome to ours.


And the majority of us love Halfway, my totally informed pick from just looking at a few pictures!!!!! (warning warning make your own informed choice after meeting them).

But I hope you get Halfway! Just really like the look in her eye!!! :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> And the majority of us love Halfway, my totally informed pick from just looking at a few pictures!!!!! (warning warning make your own informed choice after meeting them).
> 
> But I hope you get Halfway! Just really like the look in her eye!!! :wub:


:wub: Halfway! What a cool name!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Come on, CLEARLY Halfway is the one !

Fluffy









Halfway









Fluffy/Halfway/Runt


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound rude to the OP. I kind of though his last response sounded kind of rude, but thats just me.

I am glad he is giving the puppy a home. I hope all the puppies get homes, including the mother and father of the puppies. The puppies are downright adorable I have yet to see an ugly one.lol.My girl came from an oops litter and people said she came from a BYB, but thats for another thread.

I am just curious if why the vet didn't do a emergency spay or have the dogs fixed while he was giving them medical care?Thats all I am wondering.If the girl was to far along in the pregnancy to have a emergency spay then ok.

The puppies are cute the mom is beautiful. I hope the best comes out for all of them.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Awww puppies!!!
> 
> Maybe with having a small child you should put her near the girls and see which one pays the least amount of attention to her. I've heard that was a good start if you have kids....


OK Dumb ?? BUt....is that the least amount of attention as in not paying attention is GOOD or BAD ? ( I am thinking bad ?)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Puppies should be curious, you don't want one that is avoiding you


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Personally I like the long hairs so I love Fluffy! But Halfway might be the better choice - she seems to have more spark just in the pictures. See which one has the activity level you want for your family - ask the owners of the parents which one is spunkier. I think you might need one that isn't all go, go, go all the time. But you'll want one that is confident and friendly - not the one that seems she'd rather be anywhere other than you. You'll also want one that recovers well and quickly from stress - I used to open an umbrella on the floor fast or drop a metal food pan and see which puppy startled, recovered and then went to investigate. With a child around you will want one that can tolerate some roughness - so gently pull the tail and ears and see how the puppy reacts - won't want one who cries fitfully or who nips at you. 

Good luck and do keep us posted on who you take home!

Just a side note - the puppy pen shouldn't have a mesh floor, I know it makes for easier cleanup of accidents but it will lead to foot problems in your puppy.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...I'm a bubble buster!...but I don't think that "fluffy" is truly a "fluffy"!....she doesn't look like a long coat to me guys!!
I wish you the best, with any on the puppies!
Cuties for sure! Mom's pretty also.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I like halfways markings and color the best, but personality is the most important along with which one just calls you....don't lie you know one of them does


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> Personally I like the long hairs so I love Fluffy! But Halfway might be the better choice - she seems to have more spark just in the pictures. See which one has the activity level you want for your family - ask the owners of the parents which one is spunkier. I think you might need one that isn't all go, go, go all the time. But you'll want one that is confident and friendly - not the one that seems she'd rather be anywhere other than you. You'll also want one that recovers well and quickly from stress - I used to open an umbrella on the floor fast or drop a metal food pan and see which puppy startled, recovered and then went to investigate. With a child around you will want one that can tolerate some roughness - so gently pull the tail and ears and see how the puppy reacts - won't want one who cries fitfully or who nips at you.
> 
> Good luck and do keep us posted on who you take home!
> 
> Just a side note - the puppy pen shouldn't have a mesh floor, I know it makes for easier cleanup of accidents but it will lead to foot problems in your puppy.


These are all great tips and I like the one about testing the tail and ears etc. Dropping a tin is actually on my Puppy Aptitude test ;-) I am going to look like a bit of a goon doing this with 3 pups ! Might have to get a white lab coat made up LOL. 

I thought about the meshed floor situation and feet before I went with it. It is very fine and what I can do is simply put some removable carpet in the crate. I actually have some 300m x 300m carpet tiles I have to remove from a room so they will be perfect. At this stage the crate 1m2 cube with all cylcone mesh sides. i went with all mesh because it NEVER gets cold here in Cambodia - the opposite. It is stinking hot most days. Right now ( and for about 3 months ) it is very wet with huge downpours and the crate will have a cantilevered tin roof. If that is not enough I can just throw a tarp over it. It seems a bit cumbersome to have in the living room with us ? As wicker furniture is very cheap here will "basket training " effectively be the same thing. With my old Cattle-dog i used to have a designated mat and if he came inside it was " on your mat !" and he would go straight to it. I thought i might get a nice basket made for inside and use the crate / kennel for nightime lock down and traveling as it will go in my utility easily ...


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Did someone say _*Halfway !!!!!!!!!! *_?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I also vote Halfway.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Maybe they breed Rotts there but there are no GSD breeders? He does not want a Rott therefore he did not buy one. The dogs were rescued and they accidently had an oops litter. They are trying to find good homes for those puppies, the OP is willing to give a puppy a good home. Should the puppy be PTS because it is from an oops litter? My GSD is from a byb, I had no idea at the time and let me tell you that my dog is absolutely wonderful and is everything that I was looking for, he even protected me the other day. Did he not deserve a good home?


If this were any other case though you'd be saying that dogs don't have oops litters, and that it's just irresponsible ownership. I guess I just can't see why it being in cambodia changes things. I can understand letting it slide and being happy for him getting a puppy, but why isn't the merit still there? 

I never said the puppy should be pts, and I don't think I read anywhere that the fate of the puppy rests in the OPs hands. My dog is from a byb too and is a great dog as well, I have no qualms about that, but SUPPORTING a byb is just something I do not do.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> *If this were any other case though you'd be saying that dogs don't have oops litters, and that it's just irresponsible ownership.* *I guess I just can't see why it being in cambodia changes things.* I can understand letting it slide and being happy for him getting a puppy,* but why isn't the merit still there?*


Because this is in Cambodia


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> If this were any other case though you'd be saying that dogs don't have oops litters, and that it's just irresponsible ownership. I guess I just can't see why it being in cambodia changes things. I can understand letting it slide and being happy for him getting a puppy, but why isn't the merit still there?
> 
> I never said the puppy should be pts, and I don't think I read anywhere that the fate of the puppy rests in the OPs hands. My dog is from a byb too and is a great dog as well, I have no qualms about that, but SUPPORTING a byb is just something I do not do.


Dogs don't have oops litters ' it is irresponsible ownerhsip ? That's an outrageous statement !. What next ? Teenagers don't have sex when they are let out of the house to go to the movies so NEVER get pregnant ? STRUTH.

No the fate does not rest in my hands. If I don't take one then the next expat will so the pups will be fine. 

Djetzel I am sorry you feel I am "supporting a BYB" by taking this pup off a couple who saved the parents and seeing you have a "BYB" dog as well it is a high horse you sit up on.

And yeah THIS IS CAMBODIA. It is a third world country that ranks at the bottom of developed nations on all fronts. None of the normal rules apply here and you would be horrified at what most humans go through let alone the dogs.

To be honest , these kinds of attitudes are why I don't live in the west anymore !!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> *Dogs don't have oops litters ' it is irresponsible ownerhsip ? *That's an outrageous statement !. What next ? Teenagers don't have sex when they are let out of the house to go to the movies so NEVER get pregnant ? STRUTH.
> 
> No the fate does not rest in my hands. If I don't take one then the next expat will so the pups will be fine.
> 
> ...


oops litters are when the owners are not aware of that their dog is either in heat or their male dog got out. And I much rather live in the west than in Cambodia, no offense.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> Dogs don't have oops litters ' it is irresponsible ownerhsip ? That's an outrageous statement !. What next ? Teenagers don't have sex when they are let out of the house to go to the movies so NEVER get pregnant ? STRUTH.
> 
> No the fate does not rest in my hands. If I don't take one then the next expat will so the pups will be fine.
> 
> ...


No, dogs don't have oops litters. It doesn't magically happen. Owners are irresponsible and don't spay/neuter, don't supervise, etc. and this happens, then they don't give emergency spays to prevent it after the tie. 

It's paying for it that is actually supporting them, not taking it. And I did not get my dog from the byb that bred him, nor did I pay them, so I feel there is a difference. Taking a dog for free is one thing- that's your perogative- but paying someone, or telling them it's okay to do it just doesn't make sense. 

I realize the culture is different and things are different there, but you seem to have the same views and resources in regards to dogs as well-developed countries like the US, Canada, and Europe do, which is why I was curious about all this. 

You don't like responsible attitudes so you moved to cambodia? *puzzled*


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> oops litters are when the owners are not aware of that their dog is either in heat or their male dog got out. And I much rather live in the west than in Cambodia, no offense.


Have you ever actually been to Cambodia though ?  . No offense taken. 

You know, my parents always told me I was an oops child. No gates were left open and I am pretty sure my mum knew her body. Maybe the black-out was to blame ? :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

please make it stop :help:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: I think I was an oops child too


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> Have you ever actually been to Cambodia though ?  . No offense taken.
> 
> You know, my parents always told me I was an oops child. No gates were left open and I am pretty sure my mum knew her body. Maybe the black-out was to blame ? :wub:


No. I just don't like the way the way animals are treated. And its too sad for me.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Dzetzel - So the answer is just to neuter all dogs that do not come from Harry Von Thurstenburg Red Baron the 6th should *gasp* god forbid their parents have actually escaped one stormy night and had an illegitimate ******* puppy out of wedlock or such ? Awwww......Come on ! Where is the romance in that ?

Seriously though , I spayed my Kelpie back in Australia because I AM a responsible owner and did NOT want her having pups ( though sure I could have made some money with her bloodline ) but if I had been the kind of person ( I am sure they exist ) who took a moral high ground against de-sexing, I would have had trouble. This dog could jump ....like.......15ft fences almost. I ended up with two extensions on my fence line and she still got out.Sometimes there is just no keeping a good dog down !

I am only paying enough to cover shots and food for two months . As the people selling have already spent a small fortune rescuing the parents and are here working as non-paid NGO volunteers, I am fine with that. Happy even ! If the dog turns out half as good as many of the ones I see here I will have got a bargain basement deal.

Anyways, interesting to know the various opinions out there. There is no right or wrong sometimes .

Jessie - Its happening everywhere, not just here ! Even in the US and Australia.

To all you oops children - Buddha lives you all.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> Dzetzel - So the answer is just to neuter all dogs that do not come from Harry Von Thurstenburg Red Baron the 6th should *gasp* god forbid their parents have actually escaped one stormy night and had an illegitimate ******* puppy out of wedlock or such ? Awwww......Come on ! Where is the romance in that ?
> 
> Seriously though , I spayed my Kelpie back in Australia because I AM a responsible owner and did NOT want her having pups ( though sure I could have made some money with her bloodline ) but if I had been the kind of person ( I am sure they exist ) who took a moral high ground against de-sexing, I would have had trouble. This dog could jump ....like.......15ft fences almost. I ended up with two extensions on my fence line and she still got out.Sometimes there is just no keeping a good dog down !
> 
> ...


I know its happening everywhere else. But I much rather live in the west than most places fro personal reasons. You can be a responsible owner and have intact dogs and you can be responsible with fixed dogs. You can be irresponsible owners with intact and fixed dogs.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

......and sorry to dissapoint you all but as much as I did actually like Halfway as a name in a quirky way ( would there be another anywhere in the world ? ) I have been trying to think of a distinctly asian name for my Asian born GSD. As I sat in Singapore Kitchen today having wan ton noodle soup for lunch I had an epiphany about the name. I realized I could call it something that is so distinctly Asian and is almost a daily ritual of our lives here.......

Can you guess ?


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it Tantric or Mantra,.If not, can we have another clue.Linzi


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Linzi said:


> Is it Tantric or Mantra,.If not, can we have another clue.Linzi


No

Yes


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

halfway?? :tongue:


----------



## Pusur (May 31, 2010)

Noodle?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

We have a winner !! I like noodle


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh well, now i'm going to sulk..I was just about to say Karma,.Noodle goes with Poodle..Poor Shepherd pup..PS,it is funny though.Linzi


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I DO think taking location into consideration IS important.

While having dogs/cats spay/neutered is the responsible thing, or if not, than being diligent in monitoring is the responsible thing, CRAP happens, no one is perfect, tho we wish we all were.

It's done, they are here, I would say it's better than having them dump all 3 puppies on the street to fend for themselves. 

Be happy for someone who's excited about getting a puppy , come what may. Making them feel bad because they don't adhere to one's way of thinking is negative energy and serves no purpose. 

SOOO did you decide which one your going take ??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nicely said Diane.


OP, I like the fluffy one :wub:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have travel to SriLanka and Thailand, these places are so different. I think it's wonderful you are taking a puppy. The thing I noticed the most is all the dogs....EVERYWHERE....it's an awful situation, however human conditions are not where they should be. 

CONGRATS on the new puppy!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha, I used to have a pair of canaries named Noodles and Pork Chop. I got them from a Chinese couple that raised crested canaries and they looked like they had Beatles haircuts. Whatever you name the pup, he or she is certainly 'Lucky'!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Linzi said:


> Oh well, now i'm going to sulk..I was just about to say Karma,.Noodle goes with Poodle..Poor Shepherd pup..PS,it is funny though.Linzi


Linzi tonight as I had a beer I thought about the "noodle the poodle" connotation . Then I thought about "chopstick" and now.......I love KARMA !!!!!!!!!!!!! Follow this thread ....


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Ha, I used to have a pair of canaries named Noodles and Pork Chop. I got them from a Chinese couple that raised crested canaries and they looked like they had Beatles haircuts. Whatever you name the pup, he or she is certainly 'Lucky'!


No ..Lucky would be our hen and Happy would be our rooster ;-) they are Malaysian bantems and little winners though I want to throttle HAppy every morning at 5am !!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Karma's good!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the name Karma!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok I just spoke to my wife ( she is khmer and a buddhist ) and she loves KARMA as much as I do so .......... WE HAVE THE NAME  big thanks to Linzi for a wonderful suggestion XXXX . This is a beautiful and very apt name for us so now only two more sleeps to go till we get her ;o)


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Good for you!! The pups are adorable!! Karma is a perfect name and I'm looking forward to more pictures! Good luck!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

The fact is, the pups are here, and KK is in a position to bring one of them home to a long, healthy, safe, enjoyable life. Kudos to KK!! Accidents happen to the best and most well intentioned dog owners. My shetland sheepdog Ruby came into the world this way: Maggie bought Halle (AKC Champion) from a conformation handler/owner in Georgia. Halle arrived in Michigan having just come out of season, a fact unknown to Maggie. Maggie also owns 2 intact male shelties (one a UKC Champion "Dakota", the other a UKC Grand Champion "Quincy"). All of the dogs live together as pets in Maggie's home. Dakota and Halle got too friendly too fast (the very next morning!) and 9 weeks later their litter was born. Planned? Certainly not. But the litter was lovingly cared for, fully vetted, given limited AKC registration (no breeding), and placed in well-researched, responsible non-conformation homes where the pups were required to be spayed/neutered. Dad "Dakota" has also since been neutered. Does this one mistake make my freind a byb? Certainly not. It makes her human, and it gave me an absolutely gorgeous, sound, healthy, happy obedience pal in the process. 
I say pick your puppy based on her personality and "fit" with your family, and then enjoy her!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I vote for Karma to


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Karma couldn't be more perfect a name. It just IS.

While I'm partial to long coats, I don't think anything is more important then getting the temperament best suited to your house.

I think it's obvious some people here have never been to a third world country. National Geographic documentaries don't count. 

Best of luck picking out the right puppy for you. And kudos to the couple for rescuing and rehabilitating the two shepherds.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so much,.I am so pleased you chose the name Karma..I feel highly honoured to be part of her life.I know you will have a great life together.Linzi


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing about the name Karma........

Is it going to make "Come" hard to train LOL ?

COME Karma

Karma COme


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> One thing about the name Karma........
> 
> Is it going to make "Come" hard to train LOL ?
> 
> ...


I really don't think it will be a problem... they don't even sound the same to me (or am I being dense and missing the joke? ).

Nova knows the difference between his name and NO.

Luna knows the difference between her name and Nova's (and vice versa).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Karma, here! No problem.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Why not get a rescue or one from a shelter? Getting a dog from a byb you are taking your chances behavior wise and physical wise.


 
why is it that a dog from a byb you risk health and temperament problems, but that same dog winds up in a shelter and its a great dog to adopt?

shelter dogs are the products of stray dogs, byb, people who dont care about their dogs etc..they can have temperment and health problems just as easily as a puppy bought direct from a byb.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chocolat said:


> why is it that a dog from a byb you risk health and temperament problems, but that same dog winds up in a shelter and its a great dog to adopt?
> 
> *shelter dogs are the products of stray dogs, byb, people who dont care about their dogs etc..they can have temperment and health problems just as easily as a puppy bought direct from a byb*.


Completely agree with this.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jessiewessie99*  
_Why not get a rescue or one from a shelter? Getting a dog from a byb you are taking your chances behavior wise and physical wise._
---------------------------------------------

_why is it that a dog from a byb you risk health and temperament problems, but that same dog winds up in a shelter and its a great dog to adopt?

shelter dogs are the products of stray dogs, byb, people who dont care about their dogs etc..they can have temperment and health problems just as easily as a puppy bought direct from a byb. _ 
---------------------------------------- 

I don't think her post is logical either. I am not sure she meant to string those two statements together either as conjoined though. 

Like this from you - I don't think you meant to do this either: 
"shelter dogs are the products of stray dogs, byb, people who dont care about their dogs etc..they can have temperment and health problems just as easily as a puppy bought direct from a byb."

Because that makes it sound like buying from a byb is the same as adopting from a shelter, which it is not. Buying from the byb reinforces the action with money, adopting from the shelter just makes space for the next dog. 

Or maybe I need to stop reading into these things too closely!

Yeah, I think I do, never mind the second part, but the first part, I am pretty sure she didn't mean to put those statements together like that...

Whew.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

It is the same in the sense you are taking a dog on who may have physical or mental problems

just because the shelter sells it doesnt make it any healthier than if a byb sells it. same dog, same problems


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

chocolat said:


> why is it that a dog from a byb you risk health and temperament problems, but that same dog winds up in a shelter and its a great dog to adopt?


 
I've been trying to figure that one out too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it's a bit of a muddled statement or a problem with semantics. No, it's not a better/healthier DOG because it comes from a shelter, but it is a better CHOICE. The money is being given to a group that is fighting to save dogs, not lining someone's pocket. 
Buying a pup from a BYB just encourages them to breed more puppies. Then instead of risking a litter of 6 or 7 pups with health issues, you are looking at a couple dozen chances of unhealthy dogs. BYBs often dump dogs they can't sell in the shelter.
If you pass on a BYB puppy and that same puppy ends up at the pound where you adopt him, you haven't encouraged more puppies. Instead, you have opened up vital space for another homeless dog to wait for a home. The money given to rescue is mostly going to go back into saving more dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessiewessie99*
> _Why not get a rescue or one from a shelter? Getting a dog from a byb you are taking your chances behavior wise and physical wise._
> ---------------------------------------------
> ...


That is what I meant to say.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chocolat said:


> It is the same in the sense you are taking a dog on who may have physical or mental problems
> 
> just because the shelter sells it doesnt make it any healthier than if a byb sells it. same dog, same problems


Because shelters and rescues try to help and take care of the dog. Never did I say that a shelter/rescue dogs is healthier. So please don't change or twist my words. 

BYBs just breed because they can, for money, and because they love their dogs so much that they want more.

Where as a shelter or rescue takes in those dogs, cares fro them, trains them, tries to help the dogs in any way they can. They are in way cleaning up the mess the BYB's made.

I would much rather support a shelter or rescue than a BYB.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I think it's a bit of a muddled statement or a problem with semantics. No, it's not a better/healthier DOG because it comes from a shelter, but it is a better CHOICE. The money is being given to a group that is fighting to save dogs, not lining someone's pocket.
> Buying a pup from a BYB just encourages them to breed more puppies. Then instead of risking a litter of 6 or 7 pups with health issues, you are looking at a couple dozen chances of unhealthy dogs. BYBs often dump dogs they can't sell in the shelter.
> If you pass on a BYB puppy and that same puppy ends up at the pound where you adopt him, you haven't encouraged more puppies. Instead, you have opened up vital space for another homeless dog to wait for a home. The money given to rescue is mostly going to go back into saving more dogs.


Yes, that is exactly what I am trying to say. And more than likely if the dog has medical issues it can be assessed by a vet at the shelter and taken care of.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Well its 4am here and now I am lying awake with the crackberry thumbing away . 6 more hours till we go to choose which of the three BYB...er....shelter.....er........lovely little pups will become our karma ! Gotta get a crate, new blanket,chew toys, um what else ?? Very exciting !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Can't wait!! You do have food don't you?! Oh, and a camera- definitely a puppy essential


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I think it's a bit of a muddled statement or a problem with semantics. No, it's not a better/healthier DOG because it comes from a shelter, but it is a better CHOICE. The money is being given to a group that is fighting to save dogs, not lining someone's pocket.
> Buying a pup from a BYB just encourages them to breed more puppies. Then instead of risking a litter of 6 or 7 pups with health issues, you are looking at a couple dozen chances of unhealthy dogs. BYBs often dump dogs they can't sell in the shelter.
> If you pass on a BYB puppy and that same puppy ends up at the pound where you adopt him, you haven't encouraged more puppies. Instead, you have opened up vital space for another homeless dog to wait for a home. The money given to rescue is mostly going to go back into saving more dogs.


Putting it this way makes sense to me. It is a better choice, that's for certain!

:thumbup:


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Good for you for giving one of those beautiful puppie's a home.Welcome to the world of the German Shepherd owner..Now let me think,.plenty of new's paper's,ear plug's ,for the first few night's,plenty of patience ,and a whole lot of love ,and plenty of picture's for us.Cant wait to see baby Karma.Linzi


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Can't wait!! You do have food don't you?! Oh, and a camera- definitely a puppy essential


Yep got puppy chow,weet bix and dog bowl same one as in the blog photo already "I love dogs" on it , Canon Rebel ready to fire and HD mini digital recorder also . I am going to film me conducting the Vollard tests for fun LOL . Can't wait to see the look on Grace's face . Guess I am not playing poker tonight .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

irongrl said:


> I've been trying to figure that one out too.


You have EXACTLY the same chance of having health and temperment issues, but are saving a dog from probably death. So you are helping with the overpopulation of dogs in the USA from too many BYB's and puppymills. And normally part of the adoption process is a spay/neuter for the dog.

Rather than paying $$$$ to support someone who doesn't know what they are doing and is probably adding more puppies (that won't be spayed neutered and will add even more puppies in a year or so) to the PROBLEM of overpopulation and killing of dogs in the USA.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You have EXACTLY the same chance of having health and temperment issues, but are saving a dog from probably death. So you are helping with the overpopulation of dogs in the USA from too many BYB's and puppymills. And normally part of the adoption process is a spay/neuter for the dog.
> 
> Rather than paying $$$$ to support someone who doesn't know what they are doing and is probably adding more puppies (that won't be spayed neutered and will add even more puppies in a year or so) to the PROBLEM of overpopulation and killing of dogs in the USA.


Just wanted to add that when getting a dog from a rescue or shelter SOME of them will have had the dog evaluated so you know in advance of behavioral issues and some medical issues.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Just wanted to add that when getting a dog from a rescue or shelter SOME of them will have had the dog evaluated so you know in advance of behavioral issues and some medical issues.


Yep. Thats what my shelter does.


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

Kidkhmer, congrats on the new puppy. On top of getting a beautiful little GSD, you are giving that little girl the opportunity to have her very own family to love! I too will be looking forward to your photos!!
Jim


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kid, i just want to say you have a great sense of humor and lots of patience. your circumstances are much different than most posters here, and certainly different than some can understand or even comprehend... there are no byb's, pet stores, humane societies or shelters in cambodia, only animals in need of someone to care for them and keep them off the streets and off the menu. you've dealt with the flak you've taken with grace and good humor (imho), so kudos to you! i can feel the excitement you have over getting your new little girl in the words you write and know that you will certainly love her. karma is a wonderful name! welcome to the board! 

and sending out lots of good karmic thoughts and wishes to the people who took the time and energy to care for your little girl's mom and dad too. mom is very pretty!

eace: and goodwill to you and your family kid.

thread hijack coming...

note to jessie: i wish all "shelters" were like "yours", but they're not. most are pretty horrible places, and you just cannot generalize or think that all animals in or from a shelter/pound/animal control get good care. that is probably the exception not the rule, i'm sorry to say. and your remark about choosing to live in the west felt condescending to me, unlike the op's statement about choosing to live in the east, which felt explanatory.

note to dj...i understand where you're coming from but your reasoning doesn't apply in these circumstances. import a dog??? i have trouble even thinking about a reputable breeder exporting a dog to cambodia.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Katieliz 
Cheers for the shout out ! It sure aint kansas here . I just had to email an expat friend holidaying stateside for shampoo,flea collars and a brush after visiting the only two pet shops in town ! Woeful ! 

I didn't expect my foray here to be so ....um.....discussed but its cool everyone has their own train of thought. I will stand my ground on general dog issues because I am no newbie to dogs or training but on GSD things I must defer because the breed is new to me - mY third ! 

I will update quickly and post again more thoroughly on my blog during the week ; We actually did choose Halfway ( now Karma )after I did the vollmer tests although I think I chose her days ago when I first saw her . She followed almost on autocue , she smiled when I ran domination tests, laughed and boogied when I bashed the saucepan, toyed with the car keys being dragged in front of her and scaled steps with gusto .the other two sat there like slugs but it was hot so maybe I chose the devil !? 

So far today ( ridiculous call I know_ still got tonight to go ) so good . She comes on the clap \ call and follows me like a magnet in a sea of people . I left her for 30mins alone on the porch during an unforseen emergency and when I came back she was just chillin' watching the chooks . The myriad of noises don't bother her and she is passed out on my feet as we speak . She has pissed all over the house sometimes in sometimes out and laid two steamers - out thank god !

Karma can be good and karma can be bad so stay tuned ...............


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hey, only good karma to you kid! now out comes the grandma in me...be so careful with her...this breed is unbelievably inquisitive and fearless (usually) and can get themselves into all manner of trials and tribulations! left loose they can wander off and get into things and at her age they can be hurt (or worse) in an instant. okay, off the soapbox now (you will find i'm always the one here saying "be careful, be careful", lolol...), especially with the youngsters. i'm usually sayin' "use a leash, use a crate, get a fence", but your situation is SO different.

what are the two other breeds you've had?

when are we going to see more pictures??????


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

YAY! happy you picked halfway(Karma)  

looking forward to pictures


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I liked halfway the best too,lol hope she is an angel and brings only good Karma to your home. The puppy accidents will cease quikly GSD's are easy house trainers IMO just treat her for going outside and take her out often


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

katieliz said:


> what are the two other breeds you've had?
> 
> when are we going to see more pictures??????


My first dog was a purebred Australian Cattle Dog and the second was a purebred Australian Shorthaired Kelpie . Both amazing dogs but the kelpie was super high energy and maintenance whereas the ACD was just all round sturdy perfection . He was one of those "once in a lifetime" dogs that knew instinctively what to do and when to do it . So this GSD is going to be a whole new curve that will make or break me LOL gotta get a crate....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow Kidkhamer!!

After the first post I left this thread with a bad taste in the mouth and even with a heavy feeling in the chest. My country doesn't compare with Cambodia, yet i understand your position about people in this kind of forum doesn't seem to realize that culture make a big impact in how dogs live and are viewed in other parts of the world. But thanks to posts like Jakoda's and specially your way to see things and handle them this thread has became a flow of fresh air.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

kidkhmer said:


> the other two sat there like slugs but it was hot so maybe I chose the devil !?


Welcome to my world!! :laugh:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

katieliz said:


> kid, i just want to say you have a great sense of humor and lots of patience. your circumstances are much different than most posters here, and certainly different than some can understand or even comprehend... there are no byb's, pet stores, humane societies or shelters in cambodia, only animals in need of someone to care for them and keep them off the streets and off the menu. you've dealt with the flak you've taken with grace and good humor (imho), so kudos to you! i can feel the excitement you have over getting your new little girl in the words you write and know that you will certainly love her. karma is a wonderful name! welcome to the board!
> 
> and sending out lots of good karmic thoughts and wishes to the people who took the time and energy to care for your little girl's mom and dad too. mom is very pretty!
> 
> ...


I know not all shelters are like mine and I never made that generalization or assumption. I do not think all animal shelters/rescues/pounds are the best of the best.And whats with the " "? When I was my shelter, I was referring to the own I volunteer at. So I say my shelter. My comment about the west was not to be rude or anything. I just prefer the west because I know I wouldn't feel comfortable living in the east. I don't hate it or anything.

I don't know why but for some reason I find your post kind of rude, because I don't remember putting anywhere where I said ALL shelters/rescues/pounds were good and take excellent care of the animals they have. Also whats with the " "? It is indeed an animal shelter I volunteer at, I have proof of it. SO please don't make generalizations about me, and say things I didn't say.

Sorry for the thread hijacking.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

katieliz said:


> note to dj...i understand where you're coming from but your reasoning doesn't apply in these circumstances. import a dog??? i have trouble even thinking about a reputable breeder exporting a dog to cambodia.


Why wouldn't they? From the context I'm getting the OP is american and lived in america before and knows how to take care of dogs the correct way. I know a lot of breeders that ship, so why would they deny a dog to a good home with a responsible owner just because he's in cambodia?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Why wouldn't they? From the context I'm getting the OP is american and lived in america before and knows how to take care of dogs the correct way. I know a lot of breeders that ship, so why would they deny a dog to a good home with a responsible owner just because he's in cambodia?


I agree, but what if the owner can't afford the dog to be shipped? Every country has a different form of currency and different laws on shipping animals.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Why wouldn't they? From the context I'm getting the OP is american and lived in america before and knows how to take care of dogs the correct way. I know a lot of breeders that ship, so why would they deny a dog to a good home with a responsible owner just because he's in cambodia?


BZZZZZZZZZZZT Do not pass GO do not collect $200  . I am an Australia residing permanently in Cambodia. 

I am sure I could have got a dog shipped here but I was not originally in the market for a GSD when I decided to move ahead and get a pup. I would probably have taken a Cambodian mutt once I came across a suitable one. Due to the long French association and occupations in the country there are many dogs that are part GSD, part Labrador , part rottweiler, part this , part that etc. Alot of the time they have stumpy legs and look like someone has photo-shopped them !. Then the opportunity to get a GSD presented, I have always liked them and I thought....well.......go for it. GSDs do a wonderful job here with the de-miners and to watch them work in a mined field is something else altogether. It never ceased top make my hair stand on end.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad Karma found you


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kid...you DO have a great sense of humor! how bout some pictures of miss more-than-halfway karma!!!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! Hoping all the steamers are left out. Put your shoes away.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> Put your shoes away.


HMMMMMMMMMMMMM easier said than done in this country 

It is customary do leave your flip flops and shoes at the doorway so on any given day my place looks like a puppy flip-flop buffet !


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMM easier said than done in this country
> 
> It is customary do leave your flip flops and shoes at the doorway so on any given day my place looks like a puppy flip-flop buffet !


Don't they do that in Japan too?

Is you puppy home yet? We are waiting for pictures!!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

It is quite customary to take your shoes off at the door of an Asian household even if they are not in an Asian country.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I agree, but what if the owner can't afford the dog to be shipped? Every country has a different form of currency and different laws on shipping animals.


'Twas just an option. 



kidkhmer said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZT Do not pass GO do not collect $200  . I am an Australia residing permanently in Cambodia.
> 
> I am sure I could have got a dog shipped here but I was not originally in the market for a GSD when I decided to move ahead and get a pup. I would probably have taken a Cambodian mutt once I came across a suitable one. Due to the long French association and occupations in the country there are many dogs that are part GSD, part Labrador , part rottweiler, part this , part that etc. Alot of the time they have stumpy legs and look like someone has photo-shopped them !. Then the opportunity to get a GSD presented, I have always liked them and I thought....well.......go for it. GSDs do a wonderful job here with the de-miners and to watch them work in a mined field is something else altogether. It never ceased top make my hair stand on end.


Dang, I was close. I do understand how some dogs just sneak up on you though when you aren't exactly planning on them.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Sheesh Jess u r impatient !  Every time I try to get to the camera I slip over in a puddle of pee or a pile of poop LOL  I am now so tired from bi-hourly garden visits in the middle of the night that I do not know if i am coming or going.

but....

First boast ;

I went home at lunch and thought i would try some crate training. I Laid a cardboard apple box on its side and put a small mat in there and then threw her knotted chew rope in . Karma went in straight after it, picked it up, did a u turn and lay down face out happily chewing away. I then made myself lunch and she did not move.. 

I will post photos under the new puppy section or whatever it is called soon.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It's customary in my house to take shoes off at the door as well  those children who don't will be chased out by a really angry mom with white carpets!  Congrats on the pup!!!!!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

LOL, we don't wear shoes indoors either and there's a pile of flipflops at the doors too. We've lost a few pairs of those, but they're easier to replace than the shoes. Not as interesting to chew as leather, and generally not as costly either.
I know it's a super pain housetraining. But the more times she makes it outside the quicker she'll train. 1 hour bladder control for every month of age plus 1. You should be out every 3-4 hours now. What fun!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm new to this board, and trying to skim thru to avoid repeatedly questions which might already well answered. Although this thread is about too old, I personally think one should actually come visit such a 'jungle-style' place like Cambodia or Vietnam before judging. Western and Eastern are totally difference cultures, in many aspect of lifestyles and behaves, especially when it comes to dog raising matter.

First off, we don't have so called 'rescue' nor 'shelter' in a true meaning of those nice words. By laws, all dogs must wear a collar and on least when outside of house. And all dogs must be vaccinated for rabid. If they happen to catch a dog running free on the street, then dog's owner must come to pay a fine to get it back within 48 hours. Else, this unfortunate dog will be eliminated, no new home no new owner. Period.

Hundred years ago untill now, dogs are supposed to be security guard force, and sadly, a source of high protein food. I know it sounds horrible to most of you (and for me either!), but it happens here and there. It's quite common to have a pup from someone they know and/or giving theirs pup to someone they know, for free. This pup can grow up become a pet, a security dog, or a food. Dogs and bitches are free to mate, and litters won't cause much of a trouble since they can always give them to others that willing to take, thus it's not necessary to have them spayed or neutered. And in no way dogs (and any other animals) are treated equal to human. Period.

In a recent years when the economic takes off, more and more people looking at a dog as a pet, a companion, a hobby. They are willing to pay a thousands bucks for an imported dog from Germany and/or anywhere else in the world, and of course there are someone marketing themselves as a breeder to fulfill the demand. Nowadays, anyone can easily find any kind of bred including Malinois, German Shepherd, Husky, Rottweiler, Labrado, the list goes on. Most of them I would consider as $byb$, only some can earn respect with their enthusiasm and knowledge in breeding. While they cannot follow the strict regulation on breeding due to the fact that there is no dedicated organization to rule and control, it is still okay for dog lovers to get one from them, rather than none. And before you ask, yes they don't eat such expensive purebred like a German Shepherd.

Maybe few years later down the road, when Schutzhund and other kind of dog sports available, people will consider and demand a high standard pup according to the SV regulation, and they might say no to the oops litters. For now, paying a thousands bucks for importing a right pup from a reputation breeder is not an option for all and everyone. Just remind you, Cambodia and Vietnam are still a poor country, kind of under development ones. And for your information, a German Shepherd pup come from imported parents, ie kimon von der plassenburg and butto vom truong haus might cost up to $1500. That amount is simply just too much for a typical Vietnamese, so while everyone dream of an import dog, costs to own such a dog is unbearable. 

I do understand that most people on this board feel annoying to see dogs are mistreated and/or not under proper breeding plan, as well as getting angry to learn that people out there not paying enough attention to avoid oops accidents, and some might vomit to know dogs are eaten somewhere. However, cultures and circumstances are difference, as things appears valid and a-must there are not really necessary being considered the same here. However, being able to learn and to modify, I believe that we will soon realize what is good and what is not, especially when it comes to canine raising, breeding and sport. Pointing fingers or slighting at someone when they are in difference circumstance and/or when they are poor understanding makes no good to anyone. If one can find an answer for their own questions, they would not be here, that's why I found this board is very useful and informative.

Sorry to be lengthy, sorry to hi-jacking, and sorry for off topic. Although I've tried my best, English is not my mother language.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i totally get what you are saying, and glad you've found helpful information here. mutual understanding is something we should all strive for.

been awhile since the kid posted on this thread...you out there kid?


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

That was very well written and thought out. Thank you so much for the explanations.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks!! It's the same way in Egypt unfortunately, except we don't eat them, but children think its fun to drag them and throw stones. so cool... NOT! We do have shelters though, and i get mocked for trying to help an animal rather than a human. this will change one day.


----------

